# For all y'all newbie DJs/Producers out thurr [come learn stuff!]



## protocollie (Jun 23, 2009)

If you're coming to Anthrocon, why not learn a bit more about your hobby, right?

There's two panels at AC that are DJ and dance music oriented, DJing 101 and Beginning Music Production. There's some great people lining up to help you learn, so come on down!

*DJing 101*

This is gonna be a good panel. We're gonna have Tek-fox talking about vinyl, we'll have Draconum on traktor and DVS and I'll be covering Ableton Live and midi, plus the live mash-up sector. Between us, we've got decades of club DJing experience, both professionally and at cons, and we're looking forward to helping beginners get started out and giving useful advice.

This is Sunday, 11 to noon. Check con schedule for location.

*Beginning Music Production*

Draconum and I are taking this, I'll be covering ableton live and Drac will be covering FL Studio and something else, I believe. Point is, Draconum's got two tracks signed and out the door (in major DJ record shops everywhere!) so he knows what it do.

This one is Sunday, 1-3pm. Check con schedule for location. 

See you there!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 23, 2009)

Another reason to make me insanely jealous that I'm not going this year  The DJ panel sounds great, good luck with that, hope you inspire people etc...


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 25, 2009)

Any chance this might make it to RainFurrest or Further Confusion? ^^;;


----------



## protocollie (Jun 26, 2009)

Can't say that it will be.


----------

